# New Pioneer Deck/GPS with Removable Faceplate (AVIC-U310BT)



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

For fellow Canadian X-Trailers, note the new AVIC-U310BT dual-DIN in-dash deck/GPS is on sale at Future Shop at *20% off*. Aug 23-Aug 25th 2009 only. The U310BT has a removable faceplate and should be less of a concern for those who live where car theft is not uncommon...


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

not a bad deck,i sold one today, theyre pretty nice


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Picture of the AVIC-310BT*

Here's what it looks like installed:


----------



## Owen K. (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great! How do you like the it so far? Where did you have it installed?


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

Owen K. said:


> Looks great! How do you like the it so far? Where did you have it installed?


We really like it so far. Got it installed at the Future Shop where I bought it on City Park in Ottawa.


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, I just bougth a Pioneer AVH-p3100dvd for my X. I was wondering if I will need an installation kit to make it fit. Yours seem to fit nicely. Also, do you know if there is a snap on harness for our Xtrail available somewhere?

thanks


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

XTRAILSE336 said:


> Hi, I just bougth a Pioneer AVH-p3100dvd for my X. I was wondering if I will need an installation kit to make it fit. Yours seem to fit nicely. Also, do you know if there is a snap on harness for our Xtrail available somewhere?


While I don't know the model you bought, I suspect you will need the same "dash kit" that I had to buy to have the 310BT installed. As far as harness is concerned, I also had to buy a harness connector if it is what you meant.


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

dSly said:


> While I don't know the model you bought, I suspect you will need the same "dash kit" that I had to buy to have the 310BT installed. As far as harness is concerned, I also had to buy a harness connector if it is what you meant.


Ok, so were exactly did you get both of these...I can't find either....


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

XTRAILSE336 said:


> Ok, so were exactly did you get both of these...I can't find either....


Future Shop sold me all the installation material they needed for the install. I believe they would also sell it to someone who would perform the install by him/herself but I did not ask specifically.


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

dSly said:


> Future Shop sold me all the installation material they needed for the install. I believe they would also sell it to someone who would perform the install by him/herself but I did not ask specifically.


GREAT!! thanks! I will be contacting them tomorrow..I will also post some pics when done..


----------



## caper_5 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice, expensive??


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Expensive?*



caper_5 said:


> Very nice, expensive??


The AVIC-U310BT was $600 - $120 = $480 cdn + taxes at the time of the 20% special. I see that Future Shop now has it for $700. Don't know why it went up...


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

Long delay for a reply but anyways...Here what it looks like. Sorry for the dust...Love it...sounds awesome!


----------

